# Worming During Pregnancy and Lactation



## Wehner Homestead (May 20, 2018)

Have a Nigerian doe that looked “rough.” She’s nursing trips that are growing well and we are milking her once a day. Mucosal color is pale. Took a fecal to be checked to be safe and she came back positive for stomach worms and “a few coccidia.” 

Our typical regimen for this result would be cydectin and corid when we had meat goats. Now that we are milking goats, I wanted to get input from y’all. 

I do have SafeGuard, Tolturazil, and Corid on hand. There are three lactating does and one bred doe in that pen, along with seven kids. 

I could not find a milk withdrawal on tolturazil but did on cydectin, corid, and safeguard...


----------



## Mini Horses (May 20, 2018)

Looked at my 2 lists of meds & didn't see this one on either.  Website for manufacture?


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 20, 2018)

We only use tolturazil for the kids


----------



## Mini Horses (May 20, 2018)

This link basically recommends for kid/lamb/etc use.  States do NOT use in lactating animals when milked for human use.


https://www.drugs.com/vet/baycox-toltrazuril-5-oral-suspension-can.html


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 21, 2018)

Mini Horses said:


> This link basically recommends for kid/lamb/etc use.  States do NOT use in lactating animals when milked for human use.
> 
> 
> https://www.drugs.com/vet/baycox-toltrazuril-5-oral-suspension-can.html



Thank you! I’m leaning toward just treating the stomach worms in the adults and monitoring for signs of coccidiosis. Going to do SafeGuard on the Does starting tonight and wait five days after the last dose to keep the milk. I’m glad I was able to freeze some the last week! 

Kids will be treated for both. Coccidia tonight, in a week, and in three weeks with the toltrazuril. Going to do SafeGuard on them for stomach worms on Wed, Thur, Fri to separate it out some.


----------

